# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  اولین برند ایرانی شبکه نوری انتقال ارتباطات پیاده سازی شد

## foroghi73

**

                                                                                            اولین برند ایرانی شبکه نوری انتقال ارتباطات  پیاده سازی شد  / سیستم مالتی پلکس فشرده طول موج نوری (Dense Wavelength  Division  Multiplexing) آخرین فناوری موجود در دنیا برای افزایش ظرفیت  انتقال  اطلاعات از طریق تارهای نوری است و پاسخگوی نیاز فراوان ترافیک  سرویس‌های  چند رسانه‌ای روی شبکه‌های زیرساخت و نیز شبکه‌های بزرگ شهری و  بین شهری  حساب می‌شود.
با دستیابی ایران به دانش ساخت سیستم اصلی شبکه‌ی نوری برد بلند مخابرات در   کشور، هم اکنون این سیستم در شبکه‌ی زیرساخت ارتباطی کشور مورد استفاده   قرار گرفته و کشورمان با دستیابی به دانش فنی سیستم‌های نوری، در زمینه‌ی   ساخت تجهیزات پرظرفیت شبکه انتقال در بخش زیرساخت توانمند شده است.
حسین انصاری، کارشناس فنی این پروژه، با بیان اینکه برند سازی سیستم DWDM  اولین و  تنها محصول ایرانی در بحث جابجایی اطلاعات اینترنتی به صورت یکجا  از طریق  کانال‌های نوری محسوب می‌شود، گفت:

 مزیت این سیستم این است که می‌تواند ترافیک بالای اطلاعاتی را با استفاده از یک تار فیبرنوری جابجا کند.
وی با بیان اینکه هم اکنون موفق به تولید سیستم ۸۰ کاناله‌ی تجهیزات نوری شده‌ایم، ادامه داد:
 این سیستم می‌تواند ۸۰ طول موج مختلف نوری را با هم مالتی پلکس – ترکیب – کرده و روی یک تار فیبرنوری به سمت مقصد ارسال کند.
انصاری افزود:
 هر کانال این سیستم امکان حمل ترافیک دیتا را تا ۱۰ گیگابیت بر ثانیه   دارد، این محصول می‌تواند در مجموع ۸۰۰ گیگابیت بر ثانیه ترافیک اینترنت   کشور را جابه جا کند و این به معنای برطرف کردن کل نیازهای زیرساخت ارتباطی   کشور خواهد بود.
کارشناس فنی پروژه DWDM ایرانی با بیان اینکه این محصول هم اکنون در مسیر تهران به سمت اصفهان نصب شده است، اضافه کرد:
 مسیر تهران به اصفهان یک شاهراه بزرگ ارتباطی در کشور محسوب می‌شود که   ترافیک اینترنت مربوط به جنوب کشور را در شهرهایی مانند اصفهان، شیراز،   بندرعباس، بوشهر و خوزستان حمل می‌کند.
وی با تاکید براینکه برند سازی «سیستم ایرانی شبکه انتقال نوری باندپهن»،  این قابلیت  را دارد که ترافیک ارتباطی از طریق طول موج نوری را در  ایستگاه‌های مختلف  ارتباطی به سمت شهرهای مختلف هدایت کند، افزود:

 این سیستم برای ارتباطات تهران به سمت قم و قم به سمت اصفهان نیز برقرار   شده است؛ همچنین این سیستم بومی، ارتباط تهران به سمت بابل را نیز پوشش   می‌دهد که ترافیک اینترنت شمال و شمال شرق کشور را برقرار می‌کند. در تهران   نیز این سیستم در دو مرکز مخابراتی شیخ بهایی و میدان امام زیربار رفته   است.
انصاری گفت:
برندسازی  سیستم DWDM ایرانی در مسیر کرج و قزوین نیز راه اندازی شده که این مسیر   مربوط به انتقال صوت برای اپراتورهای موبایل است و پهنای باندی را که توسط   شبکه‌های موبایلی اشغال می‌شود انتقال می‌دهد.
وی با بیان اینکه پیش از این، سیستم مالتی پلکس نوری به صورت ۱۰۰ درصد از خارج از کشور تامین می‌شد، تصریح کرد:

 بخش نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری این سیستم به صورت کاملا بومی در کشور  پیاده  سازی شده و بستر امنی برای حمل ترافیک‌های ارتباطی مهم کشور می‌تواند   باشد.
کارشناس فنی پروژه‌ی DWDM ایرانی از پیاده سازی این سیستم روی پروژه‌ی   شبکه‌ی زیرساخت ارتباطی کشور مبتنی برتجهیزات داخلی با عنوان پروژه «توانا»   خبر داد و گفت:
 قرار است در فاز نهایی این پروژه از جنوب تا شمال کشور این محصولات نصب   شود که فاز نخست مربوط به شبکه‌ی انتقال تهران تا چابهار خواهد بود.
وی با تاکید براینکه قیمت این سیستم داخلی ۱۵ درصد از میانگین خرید نمونه‌های خارجی پایین‌تر است، گفت:
 در ادامه‌ی برنامه‌ها برای توسعه این طرح، صادرات این محصول به عنوان   اولین برند ایرانی در دنیا را نیز در دستور کار داریم، براین اساس یک نمونه   از این محصول در پروژه‌ی ارتباط بین الملل ایران و عراق در مرز سنندج   پیاده سازی شده است که انتقال ترافیک مربوط به ارتباطات ایران و عراق را در   دو ایستگاه مریوان و باشماق در حدود ۴۰ گیگابیت بر ثانیه تامین می‌کند.

----------

